# Magic Poop Collector



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this has GOT TO BE a joke, right! I mean COME ONNNN Who would do that to their dog?






Says its makes walks so much more fun, yeah not for your dog! The embarrassment they must feel. SOOO WEIRD lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm hoping that was a joke, lol. Interesting idea for the lazy person though, lol. Looks like too much work to get the harness on though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

right, after you chase the dog around money bet that dog will run from you next time, ass backwards lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> right, after you chase the dog around money bet that dog will run from you next time, ass backwards lol


:rofl: :woof: Totally... the dog would be like... upruns: "Gotta get the flock outta dodge!" LMAO.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

el oh el ....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko would throw himself on the floor and refuse to move. LOL!
He's a bit dramatic.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I nearly died laughing watching that.


----------

